# BLOOD WARNING!!!! DEAD DEER!!!!



## JasonLambert (Oct 11, 2010)

So, a woman hit an 8pt today just before my wife and I pulled up... Yummy! So here is a couple of shots of HER skinning it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 11, 2010)

Well at least it isn't going to waste.  I'm guessing there are state by state laws as to what can be done with road kill.

Anyway, what prompted you to post these? Just as a "matter of fact" kind of thing?  They are a bit blurry and the first has a lot of dead space.


----------



## jbmaster (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a well documented fact that Steeler fans need vast amounts of protein.You can see that she is no stranger to skinning by the way she starts at the neck,making a lot less hair on the meat.OH,this is a photography forum,sorry.Nice .....Aperature thingy!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Oct 11, 2010)

At least she picked a crappy shirt if she gets blood on it. Nice buck by the way. You did miss the focus though.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2010)

Huh...out west we call a little one like that a "four point"....and we hang em by the back feet, head-down...true on both counts...and any woman that can skin a deer--bonus points.


----------



## JasonLambert (Oct 11, 2010)

Derrel, we hang them by the back legs till all the blood gets done draining out... Then it's time to flip, skin, and cut.

Average Joe, Ya... The law here is that you have to turn in the legs and head to the game commission. Last time I called the guy just asked how many points, estimated weight, and location of the kill. I'm betting that's what will happen again when I call them in the morning.

I posted them for two reasons... I saw a deer post on here earlier and thought... Why not an "after" shot... lol... And, how many wives cut up a deer? Well worth documenting!

Jbmaster, We could get our protein by eating Ravens and Bengles but it always turns our sh!t Brown(s).

Ajkramer87, Speaking of blood on a shirt... Did your QB get all the dog blood out of his clothes while in prison? (assuming you are a Eagles fan). 

I know... Not sure what got into me tonight... Couldn't hit focus to save my life.


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2010)

The deer really rocked the attitude in this shot.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 12, 2010)

Mmm. Venison.


----------



## EricD (Oct 12, 2010)

Interesting but not the nature shot i would take! Glad to see it was put to some use instead of rotting on the road.

Soft focus on these..........


----------



## ajkramer87 (Oct 12, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> Ajkramer87, Speaking of blood on a shirt... Did your QB get all the dog blood out of his clothes while in prison? (assuming you are a Eagles fan).
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yup Im an eagles fan all right. Right now its a little scary to admit such a thing but I will. Im not a Vick fan but I dont have the pleasure of making that call. Big ben learn to keep it in his pants yet?


----------



## JasonLambert (Oct 12, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> Big ben learn to keep it in his pants yet?



I'm sorry... Was Ben found guilty of or even charged with a crime? lol... At least your not a Browns fan!


----------



## akeigher (Oct 14, 2010)

Rolltone said:


> The mysteries that continue to surround Michael Jackson's death include a frustrating and potentially costly one for news organizations: how and when the fallen pop idol will be laid to rest and where a memorial service would be held.


lol
Very funny first post!


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 14, 2010)

I smell a bot...


----------



## jbmaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Jason.I am a Steeler fan too!Don't get all in a tizzy.But why does your wife skin and butcher,and you take pics?Get in there and slice that back-strap out.Then,after dinner and the kids tucked away to bed,say a prayer for the Penguins!1 and 3.Ouch.You grab your terrible towel,and I'll get mine.Then we'll pray to Miron and Badger Bob and make it the City of Champions again.


----------



## JasonLambert (Oct 14, 2010)

JB, I have done my share of butchering but she likes to do it. She doesn't like doing squirrel  though... 

I have never been much into hockey... I like to hear when the pens are doing well and will watch playoff games (if I'm not busy). But Football... The thought of the Steelers loosing a game makes my teeth itch! :mrgreen:


----------



## ajkramer87 (Oct 14, 2010)

jbmaster said:


> Jason.I am a Steeler fan too!Don't get all in a tizzy.But why does your wife skin and butcher,and you take pics?Get in there and slice that back-strap out.Then,after dinner and the kids tucked away to bed,say a prayer for the Penguins!1 and 3.Ouch.You grab your terrible towel,and I'll get mine.Then we'll pray to Miron and Badger Bob and make it the City of Champions again.


 
4 games into the season and your worried all ready? I thought us philly fans were bad. Go Flyers!


----------

